# Lizzie has gone to the Bridge.



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

Sadly we had to help our 13year old Golden to get her 'wings' last Sunday.
She had been diagnosed the week before with Lymph cancer and went downhill rapidly.
She is now painfree and running happily with her mother,grandmother and greatgrandmother at Rainbow Bridge.

RIP Bryntirion Bright Eyes (Lizzie)


Barbara (UK)


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm sorry Lizzie, that is so sad


----------



## riverlady2 (May 13, 2006)

So sorry Lizzie...I know you miss her terribly...just know you did the right thing for her...my prayers are with you. Jan and Madison


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Barbara, so sorry about Lizzie. It is the hardest thing to do-l know Lizzie is waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## reddoglady (Feb 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss -- my thoughts are with you at this very sad time. We put our Jenne (15 3/4 years old golden) to sleep on February 8 2006 due to the same thing. She also went down hill very quickly. It was a very hard decision and we were with her at the end. I know I and you both made the right decision even thought it was the hardest one I have ever made. They are both running pain free at the bridge with Jenne's sister Maggie (13 1/2 year old black lab mix) who suddenly died in November while we were away. Again I am so very sorry --

Maggie 5/92 - 11/30/95 at the bridge
Jenne 5/20/90 - 2/8/2006 at the bridge

In Our Hearts Forever........................


Mom to Hanna born 3/29/06 (7 weeks old today)


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss and grief.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

So sorry for you loss.....


----------



## schleng (Feb 2, 2006)

We have them for such a short time..but the time we do have is priceless..
I am sure you have wonderful memories to carry on with. Those you will always have. I am sure she had the best life possible.
We lost Sheena last November while we were away. It was heartbreaking.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It hurts so much to lose a beloved member of the family. You are right though she is pain free. We have lost 3 of our goldens to cancer and the sense of loss never goes away it just gets easier to deal with. Hugs to you.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

it is never easy... I have my turn at that coming up soon.. sorry for your loss...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss too....I know how hard that is, having to put Buddy down last November....


----------



## Vicki (May 15, 2006)

Barbara, I'm so sorry to hear about Lizzie. These companions who adopt us fill our lives with so much unconditional love and we have them such a short time, it's wrenching when we lose them. I know you have wonderful memories and I hope they help you through this difficult time.

Vicki


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Barbara, so sorry to hear about Lizzie !! You gave her the best life she could have ever had.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry, but I am glad you did right by her and let her go. That is always so hard to do. I had to let my 12 1/2 year old irish Setter go on July 9, 1997 because of bone cancer. So hard, so very hard, but for the best.


----------



## DEE (Jan 17, 2006)

I Am So Sorry For Your Loss- We Went Through It In January With 8 Year Old Rocky And It Is The Hardest Thing To Do. But Now She's Pain Free And Running With All The Others At The Bridge.


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your thoughts and good wishes. Its helped a lot. We never have our dogs with us long enough.


----------

